# SmugMug?



## Jim Stafford (Aug 28, 2009)

What does everybody think of SmugMug?  I need a place to put shots from various events, high school sports, races, etc so people can purchase.  I worked with a guy who used it so that is where I'm starting from.  Looks OK to me but I do not know what others are available.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 28, 2009)

I love it, been using it for years now.


----------



## Goontz (Aug 28, 2009)

Just got through with my trial and signed up today. I've loved it so far (obviously; I signed up). 


The following thread, if it's still valid, has a coupon code to get 50% off. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...oto-gallery/172970-those-wanting-smugmug.html


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 28, 2009)

It's still valid - used it on Monday when my trial ended


----------



## itznfb (Aug 28, 2009)

It's one of the few sites I can give my money and don't feel like I wasted it.


----------



## mrcoons (Aug 29, 2009)

Another satisfied Smugmug user! I've been with them for years. I've looked at others and none fit my needs like Smugmug. Best customer support in the business, too.


----------



## misol (Aug 29, 2009)

I like it for gallery viewing but since they switched labs I havent been happy with their print quality.  They have alot messed up a order that they promised to fix but never did.  So I use it for family photos (letting grandparents look and order) and I use it to show my clients their shots.  But I order from Mpix pro for my clients prints.


----------



## shannonegg (Aug 29, 2009)

I considered Smugmug, and loved the customer support that they offer.  If you are just starting out and don't anticipate selling in large volumes, you may want to check out Printroom.  The classic membership is free, and they take 16% of every sale.  Smugmug does have more of a professional look, and the customer service is better, but for someone like me, who sells in low volume, every penny counts!


----------



## awilliamsny (Aug 29, 2009)

misol said:


> They have alot messed up a order that they promised to fix but never did.


Hi, I'm from SmugMug.  Would you mind writing me, ATTN: Andy, at our help desk?  I want to correct this asap. help - How to email a real person who will respond

Thanks and very sorry. We'll make this right!

Edit: We didn't switch labs, we added Bay Photo.  If you have specific orders you'd like me to review, I'd be happy to do that. We want you to be thrilled.


----------



## Goontz (Aug 29, 2009)

awilliamsny said:


> misol said:
> 
> 
> > They have alot messed up a order that they promised to fix but never did.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## misol (Aug 29, 2009)

awilliamsny said:


> misol said:
> 
> 
> > They have alot messed up a order that they promised to fix but never did.
> ...



Thanks, someone did get back to me and said they would get out the correct print but it never came.  I just let it go, it was just for personal use and, honestly I sort of forgot about it.  I will dig through my emails and find the one from ya'll 

I do agree your customer service seems good, but something (in my humble opinion) seemed to happen with the quality.  Perhaps it was a fluke or something on my end


----------



## Kiron Kid (Aug 30, 2009)

Smugmug is one of the better ones. Stay away from Pictage.


----------



## damonb (Sep 3, 2009)

Since I work in the industry, here's what I see photographers using to sell photographs online:

-Smugmug.com 
-Redbubble.com
-Own website or photoblog to sell or market (also requires doing a lot of SEO and work with social media sites like Facebook or Twitter)
-Fotomoto.com (disclaimer: this is where I work).

Other niche markets like:
-DeviantArt.com
-Etsy.com
-1000markets.com

Some of the sites may charge fees to host photos, some only charge when you make a sale, etc.


----------



## RodeoFotocom (Sep 10, 2009)

Smugmug is a program my server blocks.  Along with Facebook, twitter, etc.


----------



## mrcoons (Sep 10, 2009)

RodeoFotocom said:


> Smugmug is a program my server blocks.  Along with Facebook, twitter, etc.



Mine does also but once I switched to custom name it is now accessible there. (I have a lot of customers there so it was worth the extra expense to get the custom name.)


----------



## RodeoFotocom (Sep 10, 2009)

I got to your site but can't find your gallery?

I sure do like the photo of the girl with the bear. Adorable pose!

I use Coppermine Gallery for my photos, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## vegasvisionstudios (Sep 10, 2009)

I have been a happy smugmug pro account holder for 7 years now.


----------

